# Unhappy with Little Knits



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

On June 28, I placed an order of $142 with Little Knits utilizing the free shipping option. It was seven skeins of sock yarn. The order arrived in a timely fashion. But it was crammed very, very tightly into a plastic envelope. When I carefully tried to open the package, I inadvertently cut seven strands of one the the skeins. Ugh!!! Now what! I know it was my fault, so I decided to just suck it up & not to worry about it. After fuming over it for a few days, I thought I should write to the company & let them know what happened. So on July 6th, I sent an email to customer service letting them know that I destroyed one of the skeins in trying to open the plastic envelope & suggested they might package their shipments with more protection & cushioning. I heard nothing. So on July 12th, I wrote again, asking for acknowledgement of my first email. Nothing. Is this customer service? Needless to say, I will not do business with Little Knits again.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

You are not alone. I have done the same thing many times.
I did not write the companies because it was my fault - even though it could have been packaged better.
From now on, I am super careful when I open a package.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

runflyski said:


> You are not alone. I have done the same thing many times.
> I did not write the companies because it was my fault - even though it could have been packaged better.
> From now on, I am super careful when I open a package.


I thought I was being careful. At any rate, I guess the company does not want customer service suggestions!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

calmeroth said:


> I thought I was being careful. At any rate, I guess the company does not want customer service suggestions!


Do you know if the company has a Face Book page? I have been told that if you are not happy and received no reply, post a message on their page stating your problem. No company wants bad publicity out there for any one who visits to read. I do understand that you accepted responsibility for the ruined skein and were not looking for a refund but they could have shown some common courtesy acknowledging your concerns. 
I also have found that calling and speaking to a supervisor can give good results for more serious problems.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions, LizR. I will try them.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

calmeroth said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, LizR. I will try them.


 :sm24: You are very welcome. I honestly believe that the vast majority of companies both large and small want to please but sometimes they need a wake-up call.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

It is true that we really have to be diligent about keeping the companies updated regarding our orders. I have had a series of problems with shipments from both the USA and England. However I am convinced that the problems are the result of the postal system in my own country. I am always pleased when the company puts a tracing number on the packages and even then they go astray. But having said this it must be noted that both companies have willingly replaced my orders and were very happy to do so. They do NOT want unhappy customers and most will do their best to avoid unhappy consumers. xo ws


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

calmeroth said:


> On June 28, I placed an order of $142 with Little Knits utilizing the free shipping option. It was seven skeins of sock yarn. The order arrived in a timely fashion. But it was crammed very, very tightly into a plastic envelope. When I carefully tried to open the package, I inadvertently cut seven strands of one the the skeins. Ugh!!! Now what! I know it was my fault, so I decided to just suck it up & not to worry about it. After fuming over it for a few days, I thought I should write to the company & let them know what happened. So on July 6th, I sent an email to customer service letting them know that I destroyed one of the skeins in trying to open the plastic envelope & suggested they might package their shipments with more protection & cushioning. I heard nothing. So on July 12th, I wrote again, asking for acknowledgement of my first email. Nothing. Is this customer service? Needless to say, I will not do business with Little Knits again.


I no longer buy from Little Knits for the same reason, no answer to my email after purchase. Seems to be their way of doing business. I do agree that the yarn should have been more protected in the shipping package. That was a lot of money spent for a lack of caring on their part. I'm sorry that this happened to you.

Deena


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I sent an email to Little Knits advising that a KP member's emails had been ignored by their customer service and that thousands of knitters are able to read about their disregard of a knitter's emails. It will be interesting to see if they respond.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I did post my complaint on their FB page. We'll get them from all sides! (I think I've been watching too many pirate movies!)


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

calmeroth said:


> I did post my complaint on their FB page. We'll get them from all sides! (I think I've been watching too many pirate movies!)


A broadside across their bows is the way to go. Up the Jolly Roger!

:sm15:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Bea 465 said:


> Well I sent an email to Little Knits advising that a KP member's emails had been ignored by their customer service and that thousands of knitters are able to read about their disregard of a knitter's emails. It will be interesting to see if they respond.


Great idea Bea. Perhaps seeing how many thousands of members there are here will make a difference.


----------



## Jayla (Jun 21, 2011)

This is good to know. I like yarn shipped in boxes.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

So sorry to read this. I have ordered from Little Knits quite a few times with no problems at all. Once, they even reduced my shipping charges after the fact, and wrote me a little note, in the package of yarn, telling me to expect a refund.

Having said that, I am leading a small knit-a-long in our local knitting group, and suggested Little Knits for the supplies. Three knitters bought from them. The first had no problems, but the other two bought about 7 to 10 days later and had BIG delays in receiving their orders...but they did receive them.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks I will make sure not to order yarn from them


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

LizR said:


> Do you know if the company has a Face Book page? I have been told that if you are not happy and received no reply, post a message on their page stating your problem. No company wants bad publicity out there for any one who visits to read. I do understand that you accepted responsibility for the ruined skein and were not looking for a refund but they could have shown some common courtesy acknowledging your concerns.
> I also have found that calling and speaking to a supervisor can give good results for more serious problems.


https://www.facebook.com/LittleKnits/?fref=ts :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I did post but have not seen it yet.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

On FB - try sending a chat message. I had a problem and I sent one saying that because of a lack of response from customer service I wouldn't be ordering again. The owner responded quickly and refunded the disputed shipping cost the same day. I'm willing to give them another chance. I'm wondering if they've tried to expand the business without adequate planning and staffing for it.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

An unhappy customer is one lost and that customer will make sure others know the problem. Once you lose market share you never get it back.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I ordered some yarn that L.K. had labelled as black and, when it came, it was dark navy, not a colour I ever wear. I sent them an e-mail and was told I could return it but would have to pay for shipping. A while later, I checked the website and they were still calling it black! I sent another e-mail telling them about it again and this time they offered to pay for return shipping. I won't be ordering anything from them again...


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got a response & apology from LK. Too little, too late. Look what all it took to get it! Thank you all for your support & help.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

calmeroth said:


> I just got a response & apology from LK. Too little, too late. Look what all it took get it! Thank you all for your support & help.


Looks like your efforts were successful. Perhaps you have helped make things better for future customers frustrating as it was for you. It was fun helping and reading all the suggestions and experiences. 
I must remember the suggestion to do the chat message on Face Book. It was a good one.

Hope you don't end up doing too much piecing while knitting with your snipped yarn.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

calmeroth said:


> I just got a response & apology from LK. Too little, too late. Look what all it took to get it! Thank you all for your support & help.


As the packaging seems to have been at fault did they offer to replace the yarn that was damaged?

At this point I'm willing to give them another chance but if packaging that causes damage isn't something they care about, maybe not.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

She stated it was in two layers of plastic (correct, but very thin layers), & that they do use boxes but switch to bags to cut down on weight. She said my next order will be shipped in a box along with a"personal gift". Hah! What next order? No, no offer of replacement. 
I'm done with them. Thanks again!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm really sorry it went like that. I think I may not order from them again either. It shouldn't be such a hassle to get in touch with someone. It's sad. But that's the way it is. :sm13:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, at least companies will learn that they can't ignore their customers, especially if it becomes known here on KP and we respond.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

try contacting Medicare here is Australia....by phone..you hear the message that it is "not worth hanging on, as there is no one to talk to."....OR write and NEVER have a reply!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have ordered from there numerous times and always been pleased. They also refunded me shipping It is very expensive to mail the yarn in boxes which is why many places uses mailers. Many customers don't want to pay the shipping charges for the boxes


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

no1girl said:


> try contacting Medicare here is Australia....by phone..you hear the message that it is "not worth hanging on, as there is no one to talk to."....OR write and NEVER have a reply!!!!!!!


So many government agencies are difficult to deal with, but your situation is beyond the pale and I have absolutely no words to help you as I am not at all familiar with dealing with the Australian government. I wish you the best and hopefully someone will be able to help. Do you have advocates who can assist you?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

It doesn't have to be on their facebook page, any adverse comments on facebook usually get back to the person, or company, it is aimed at. I would start by saying how rude it is not to have even had an acknowledgement form them and then lead in to the problem. Doesn't always help but it might and it will warn others of the problem.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I was very pleased with Little Knits years ago but the more I hear, it seems they have gone down hill. I will not be ordering from them again.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry this happened. I have ordered many times times from Little Knits and never had a problem. They have some great deals.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have never ordered from them, but did call them asking if they had a yarn someone on KP was looking for. The gentleman who answered was very pleasant and helpful. Did find 2 balls of the yarn she was looking for, he put it aside and I told him I would be sending her a message here on the forum to contact him. She did contact him and got the 2 balls of yarn needed to finish her project.


I usually try to find a phone number rather than send a email, since if calling and they are open you can then speak to someone right away.

I was looking for a needle for someone, called a new LYS many times, different days and times during the day(someone told me about and said they were very helpful). Left a voice mail each time (total of 6 messages), sent a message through their site online twice, and finally yesterday morning got a email in response to my message, which took 9 days to get a reply, which was a very vague response saying they don't carry the needle and didn't offer to order it.

I would call them rather than send a email.
Customer Support:
Toll Free: 1.800.877.5852


----------



## lizzie13126 (Jun 22, 2013)

pommom2 said:


> Sorry this happened. I have ordered many times times from Little Knits and never had a problem. They have some great deals.


Same here, I love little knits, have ordered from them many times. Sorry others are having problems.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

They may be understaffed and not getting regularly to their emails. 

While it is certainly reasonable to complain and expect a rapid answer, I wouldn't think they were doing this on purpose!

I have always loved Little Knits and, while I have a large stash, I do still order from them and have had no real communication problems, either. 

They may have a phone number - have you checked?


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought I had to be the only one to cut through my new yarn trying to open the bag...! A double bag or some kind of inner layer would help. I swore I'd never do that again but, still did!! It's always excited anticipation, can't get it open quick enough....!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with them. I have always been happy with my orders. Once when I ordered 5 skeins of something, they called me and said that 1 of the skeins was a different dye lot, and that the color did not match the rest. It was a clearance sale and they were the last skeins. They gave me the option of accepting or declining it (I declined). I thought it was nice of them to ask instead of just shipping it and having me be unhappy for paying for a mis-matched skein.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

LizR said:


> A broadside across their bows is the way to go. Up the Jolly Roger!
> 
> :sm15:


Exquisitely expressed! I've never heard English colloquialism so perfectly put to use!! Love it

So what does up the Jolly Roger mean?

I'm so bad about looking up on Internet--but I just did and " jolie rouge" is the happy rose or red flag for a French buccaneer pirate is just a tiny part of the answer. Thanks for the historical adventure


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

It's the pirate flag.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

lizzie13126 said:


> Same here, I love little knits, have ordered from them many times. Sorry others are having problems.


Same here. I love LK. For what it's worth, most of what I order these days comes in mailers instead of boxes due to shipping costs, even electronics! I have had no problems so far.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ultimately it is my fault if I damage yarn when trying to cut the plastic. If the plastic was transparent, it would be easy to see if yarn strands were in the blades of the scissors before actually cutting. 
But it is so much easier to blame the packaging and say nasty things about the company than it is to say, "Oh, no! Look what I did!"


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

You knew it was yarn in the package. Why would you try to open it with something sharp? Not Little Knits fault....


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have ordered from Little Knits many times and never had a problem. I open the soft mailing envelopes very carefully when there is yarn or fabric inside. When they offer free shipping, I suppose the packaging is light weight to keep the costs of postage down, since postage is very expensive. They should have responded to your complaint, however.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> You knew it was yarn in the package. Why would you try to open it with something sharp? Not Little Knits fault....


If you read my original post, I did not blame them. I did not ask for a replacement. I was whining about their lack of response to "customer service". I finally got it along with their explanation. Thank you.


----------



## diannetsmith (Mar 7, 2013)

I will no longer order from Little Knits due to the length of time it took to receive my order. I order the Namaste BYOB and some inserts on June 23, 2016 and the order didn't arrive until July 7, 2016. Yes, there was a holiday weekend in the mix but an order I placed at Handsome Fibers AFTER I ordered from Little Knits arrived within 2 days!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

runflyski said:


> You are not alone. I have done the same thing many times.
> I did not write the companies because it was my fault - even though it could have been packaged better.
> From now on, I am super careful when I open a package.


Ditto for me - it was my fault and i couldn't expect someone else to pay! Good lesson for me on not using scissors or something similar to open packages. :sm24:


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry that happened to you. The. Company could have given you better customer service. 

I do business with Jimmy Bean Wool. They have excellent customer service


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

You bring up a very good point....I have purchased several orders from them...and every time my order arrives, I spend quite a bit of time pulling off the tape to open the package so I don't have to use anything sharp...I've been lucky so far, but it is very, very, tightly packed. I am sure this saves on postage but it is nerve-racking to open...


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I sent them a post a few seconds ago stating that I will never by fro their company since they refuse to answer inquiries. I also mentioned that I belong to KP.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have ordered from them many times and never had that problem. Sorry for your problems. Maybe the reason I didn't have your problems is because I simply rip the sack open and don't cut the plastic.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Exquisitely expressed! I've never heard English colloquialism so perfectly put to use!! Love it
> 
> So what does up the Jolly Roger mean?
> 
> I'm so bad about looking up on Internet--but I just did and " jolie rouge" is the happy rose or red flag for a French buccaneer pirate is just a tiny part of the answer. Thanks for the historical adventure


Oops. I think I needed to say "Raise the Jolly Roger!" ( The Skull and Crossbones pirate flag). The pirate ships often displayed a different flag until they were ready to attack.

Glad you liked the comment.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this company.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I've had very good luck with Little Knits. But, you are right about the stuffed packaging. Sometimes it happens, but I try to be careful when opening them by making a small hole by the taped area then using an envelope slicer slanted upwards. My shipments have always had a secondary bag with the yarn besides the shipping bag. I haven't had any accidents yet. The yarn is always so yummy and such a bargain that I have to contain my excitement when it arrives! I haven't had to interact with customer service for any problems though. The only complaint that I have is if you don't order quickly the bargains are gone in a snap!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I looked at the FBk page - and saw this note in the blurb about the company - HA!

Typically replies within a day
Message Now

http://littleknits.com/


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

The world of commerce has become a dark and unfriendly place. Sometimes, our only recourse is to go to social media and inform thousands of people that there is a problem. I usually do not do this until I have tried to speak to someone several times. But if a company does not reply, at least we consumers now have a place to tell the world about bad service. Often, the company does not realize they have a bad customer service person/department, which is why I always try to talk to someone first. It is sad that we can no longer rely on quality or courtesy. My personal bugaboo is companies that put up websites with absolutely awful grammar and spelling, bordering on illiteracy.......but that's another story.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Ask for support from all knitters on the social media. Send a copy to the company. Perhaps disguise it as an order. 
It is work and time consuming but your complaint was ignored like so many others. 
I didn't know of Little Knits. Now I do. Consider it a public service


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> Sorry this happened. I have ordered many times times from Little Knits and never had a problem. They have some great deals.


I have used Little Knits several times, also, and have never had a problem. Regarding shipping in plastic bags, I often receive yarn crammed into them from various sources. Because I have no LYS and don't get out much anymore, I've always been careful opening such packages. I've always been a cautious person, anyway, so don't find this to be a problem. I get other types of goods from other sources crammed into plastic bags as well; it seems to be the current trend.

EDIT: I use a long pair of shears to open these packages, which reduces the chances of cutting into the package instead of through the outside layer.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Companies need to wake up and realize that this is the age of social media. Sending her a new skein of yarn to replace the snipped one, even though it wasn't her fault, would have cost them $10. She would have told her friends and people on KP which would have been good press for them and reached 147,000 people. Where else could they have advertised and reached that many people for $10? But they would rather spend millions on advertising. However, by ignoring her emails they got bad press which is unimaginably costly to them. They need to wake up and realize how stupid they are being!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.

All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable. 

If you have complaints with a business, fine. But to always expect instantaneous replies when dealing with a small business, then immediately run to public threats when you don't get your way in an instant is completely ridiculous. There are humans running small businesses, and stuff happens. Why not give the benefit of the doubt for a change instead of instantly jumping down their throat? As for myself, and several thousand long-time customer of Little Knits, we will continue to happily shop there and scoop up all of the discounted yarn while the rest of you fume and stomp. And If you cut your yarn with scissors while opening your package, just suck it up and admit that perhaps you weren't careful enough with the scissors, and maybe ask someone else to open it for you next time...?

Sheesh, it's like a pack of hungry wolves on this site sometimes. Lots of angry, bored people on here....

Now go ahead and let the insulting replies begin! Since so many on here can't take opposing opinions, I'm sure the angry replies to my opinion will be flying!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Paet said:


> I sent them a post a few seconds ago stating that I will never by fro their company since they refuse to answer inquiries. I also mentioned that I belong to KP.


It's very sad that you've chosen to do this based on another person's experience. I've been buying from Little Knits for several years & have never had a problem. I've returned one or two things over the years and have received nothing but excellent customer service, as have several others on this board. Just my opinion, but, you should wait till you have your own experiences before complaining to any company who didn't service you.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!!! I couldn't have said it any better.
:sm24:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I have ordered from there numerous times and always been pleased. They also refunded me shipping It is very expensive to mail the yarn in boxes which is why many places uses mailers. Many customers don't want to pay the shipping charges for the boxes


Yes, but they could use a bigger envelope, so the customer can be sure the yarn is safe before they snip. The weight would be negligible.

Sometimes the companies use a bigger envelope, but fold it over and then tape, creating a problem that needn't be.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> It's very sad that you've chosen to do this based on another person's experience. I've been buying from Little Knits for several years & have never had a problem. I've returned one or two things over the years and have received nothing but excellent customer service, as have several others on this board. Just my opinion, but, you should wait till you have your own experiences before complaining to any company who didn't service you.


Exactly!! I looked at the FB page, and I can't believe there are nitwits who would actually post a one-star rating on a business for something they read about on here! FFS, if you are going to complain about a business, shouldn't you at least make sure that YOU ARE the customer?!? Not some bored old coot looking for a pile on? It's laughable!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Speaking of poor customer service, I experienced a horrifically poor customer service episode from The Knitting Closet. I ordered a teaching video for a knitting machine. They sent an extremely horrible, low quality disc that had been converted from an old vcs video, and, also, I was unable to download it to my laptop. Not only that, but when my computer whiz DH finally got it to play, the quality of the video was really bad. It was not in color---it was grey, and it was grainy and quivering like an old tv . You couldn't see the needles on the knitting machine. And the knitting machine it was demonstrated on was a very old model that nobody uses anymore. I wrote customer service telling them the above and how disappointed I was and waited for a reply. Their website said that such emails would be answered in 24 hours. They did not respond. I wrote again, criticizing them for not answering my email. I received a reply stating that I was obviously unable to download the disc due to my own fault, and they knew how to do it, that I should have asked them how to download it --- and that they didn't want my business anymore!!! At that point, I wrote back and told them I didn't care if they didn't want my business anymore because there are plenty of other, reputable supply companies. I found out later that they are no longer selling any videos. That means they knew I was right.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I ordered the large Photo Keeper, for my circular needles, from Joann's on the 7th. The pkg. was left on my front porch as I was gone when DSL delivered.
The pkg. was in terrible shape. They used an oversized box and cut it down and folded it over and taped it. They left all the rough cut areas exposed didn't cover them with the tape. I'm thinking that's how the package was all torn. There was a big torn place on the box they ran clear tape over the hole. I could see inside the pkg even before I opened it. The bubble wrap that was supposed to be around the photo box was all stuffed down in one corner.
I was really amazed to find the ph. box it's self was not damaged.
I thot I'd call their customer service and give them heads up on packing and also how it was shipped. 
The person I talked to just kept asking, is there any damage? After about the third time of her saying that I said "there is no damage to my box, but thot you might like to know about the damage of not packing good and the delivery company used. She just said "ok, thank you and hung up."
So much for being a nice person.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Exactly!! I looked at the FB page, and I can't believe there are nitwits who would actually post a one-star rating on a business for something they read about on here! FFS, if you are going to complain about a business, shouldn't you at least make sure that YOU ARE the customer?!? Not some bored old coot looking for a pile on? It's laughable!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


It's amazing that so many felt the need to do this even though they had no dog in this fight. Sickening.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


You said it better than I could ever have done.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

LynneA said:


> You said it better than I could ever have done.


Thank you. :sm08:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


Well stated!! I think this whole post is ridiculous. If you are not cautious opening an overstuffed package, then who's to blame. And, like another KP'er posted, many, many other sites have the same mailing practices. Are you going to call every customer service for all of these companies to complain? If saving you and them money, and especially small one-owner businesses who's profit margin may be slim, then ship the best way possible I say. Packaging, tape, shipping labels, and shipping (even though it's free to you) costs them money. Where's the common sense here? Such hateful comments are the way of the world now, and jumping on the bandwagon seems to be the norm. Your words are more eloquent than mine, but my thoughts exactly! I am, and will forever be a Little Knits loyal customer. If people opt to not patronize this company, I say more for me, and I won't have to compete for the great bargains before they are gone!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I am actually a customer of Little Knits. Just found them as a source in the last year and have happily spend a great deal of money with them as their yarn selections and pricing can't be beat. I have had no issues with their packaging or how quickly items have been shipped. I have had no occasion to contact them directly with a problem or fault with yarn. 

I liked the responses about personal responsibility with regard to opening a package. If the contents were damaged in shipping then the company may be able to file a claim with the shipper. So be sure to take photos of any boxes or bags you receive that appear to have shipping damage on them prior to opening. 

If you damage your own purchase then accept this and move on. Send a note about your packaging concerns but don't flame a business. I have had crazy packaging from many online sources, Craftsy being one that uses the bag method of shipping often. 

This whole discussion has lead me to post a public and positive review of my personal experience with this company, something I should have done prior to today when done in defense of a one off situation. I think we all need to remember to compliment a company when they do it right, not just complain when something goes wrong.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Well stated!! I think this whole post is ridiculous. If you are not cautious opening an overstuffed package, then who's to blame. And, like another KP'er posted, many, many other sites have the same mailing practices. Are you going to call every customer service for all of these companies to complain? If saving you and them money, and especially small one-owner businesses who's profit margin may be slim, then ship the best way possible I say. Packaging, tape, shipping labels, and shipping (even though it's free to you) costs them money. Where's the common sense here? Such hateful comments are the way of the world now, and jumping on the bandwagon seems to be the norm. Your words are more eloquent than mine, but my thoughts exactly! I am, and will forever be a Little Knits loyal customer. If people opt to not patronize this company, I say more for me, and I won't have to compete for the great bargains before they are gone!


Amen, sister! Thanks for the support. The level of mean on here never ceases to amaze me, but publicly denigrating a business on their FB page because of a someone else's post on another website just goes beyond stupidly piling on.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

whidbeyjeannie said:


> ...This whole discussion has lead me to post a public and positive review of my personal experience with this company, something I should have done prior to today when done in defense of a one off situation. I think we all need to remember to compliment a company when they do it right, not just complain when something goes wrong.


I did the same.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> Well stated!! I think this whole post is ridiculous. If you are not cautious opening an overstuffed package, then who's to blame. And, like another KP'er posted, many, many other sites have the same mailing practices. Are you going to call every customer service for all of these companies to complain? If saving you and them money, and especially small one-owner businesses who's profit margin may be slim, then ship the best way possible I say. Packaging, tape, shipping labels, and shipping (even though it's free to you) costs them money. Where's the common sense here? Such hateful comments are the way of the world now, and jumping on the bandwagon seems to be the norm. Your words are more eloquent than mine, but my thoughts exactly! I am, and will forever be a Little Knits loyal customer. If people opt to not patronize this company, I say more for me, and I won't have to compete for the great bargains before they are gone!


Well said, I couldn't agree with you more. I'll say it again, the MOB mentality is sickening. And so undeserved. I will also forever be a loyal Little Knits customer.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


I, too, mrsBbee03, will remain a customer of Little Knits. I, personally, have had only good experiences with Little Knits.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry, I have had some horrid dealings with single owner stores. I have dealt with them by phone and e-mail. Things finally were worked out but it was a very frustrating time. If you want to sell to the public you should be able to communicate with them.

I have dealt with other sellers of looms, spinning supplies and books. Quick and wonderful experiences. I will buy for eachbagain!

Sometimes the only thing we know about a seller is word of mouth. Maybe I should not have written on FB, but 8f someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Paet said:


> Sorry, I have had some horrid dealings with single owner stores. I have dealt with them by phone and e-mail. Things finally were worked out but it was a very frustrating time. If you want to sell to the public you should be able to communicate with them.
> 
> I have dealt with other sellers of looms, spinning supplies and books. Quick and wonderful experiences. I will buy for eachbagain!
> 
> Sometimes the only thing we know about a seller is word of mouth. Maybe I should not have written on FB, but 8f someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that.


Yes, using word of mouth to make your own buying decisions is fine. But posting a poor customer service rating on a business' public page because of a post by someone you don't know, when you have never actually been a customer yourself? Completely unnacceptable and WRONG. CS ratings should be based on your own customer experience, not from something you heard from a stranger on a web forum page. The ridiculousness of thinking this is okay astounds me.

If you want to post a complaint to a business, it is your right to do so. I just think it should be about YOUR OWN complaint!! Is this not just plain common sense? If not, I could put some total lie on a random website board about a business, have everyone pile on in agreement, and ruin someone's reputation over an unsubstantiated story? It's the worst form of gossip gone overboard. If you have a personal complaint, fine. But if your complaint is secondary here say and you post it publicly, shame on you.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Paet said:


> Sorry, I have had some horrid dealings with single owner stores. I have dealt with them by phone and e-mail. Things finally were worked out but it was a very frustrating time. If you want to sell to the public you should be able to communicate with them.
> 
> I have dealt with other sellers of looms, spinning supplies and books. Quick and wonderful experiences. I will buy for eachbagain!
> 
> Sometimes the only thing we know about a seller is word of mouth. Maybe I should not have written on FB, but 8f someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that.


I'm sure that every one of us who has dealt with companies via the mail or the net have "war stories" to tell, however, they should e YOUR war stories and not based on someone else's experience. I stand by my original post. You know nothing of Little Knits except what you read here. Shame on you for going to Facebook and publicly denouncing a reputable company based on someone else's comments.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> I'm sure that every one of us who has dealt with companies via the mail or the net have "war stories" to tell, however, they should e YOUR war stories and not based on someone else's experience. I stand by my original post. You know nothing of Little Knits except what you read here. Shame on you for going to Facebook and publicly denouncing a reputable company based on someone else's comments.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry that happened to you ! 
I had exactly the same thing happen with a package of yarn from Expression Fiber Arts. The plastic mailing envelope was wrapped so tight around the yarn, and as careful as I was, I snipped through about 3 strands of beautiful sock yarn.
I knew it was my own fault, but I emailed to Chandi suggesting maybe either a looser packaging or perhaps a warning sticker.
She wrote back immediately and said to send it back, re-order and she would put a credit in my account for the full amount of the yarn.
I did that and received my replacement yarn VERY quickly ! ????
Excellent customer service so now she gets pretty much all my business.
I hope you can get your situation resolved.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I just had the same thing happen when I bought yarn from Crafty. I had bought 27 skeins of bulky yarn and it came stuffed very tightly in a box. When I cut the packing tape I inadvertently cut 2 strands on one skein and1 strand on another. Some of the yarn was protected in plastic bags but several were not and these were the ones that were cut. I was being very careful too.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Ultimately it is my fault if I damage yarn when trying to cut the plastic. If the plastic was transparent, it would be easy to see if yarn strands were in the blades of the scissors before actually cutting.
> But it is so much easier to blame the packaging and say nasty things about the company than it is to say, "Oh, no! Look what I did!"


I totally agree with you. Not using boxes for shipping is more economical to both the company and buyer. The warning to help others here would be to simply suggest that we all watch when or if we cut open a soft package. Instead, the packaging is blamed and the company has been maligned as if they sent out an inferior package. Hopefully, it was not expected that they would replace the cut yarn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


Said perfect. How someone or anyone can complain or 'never shop' somewhere because of someone else's experience....doing business in this economic strained world is hard enough without a campaign to 'show them' what's what.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello calmeroth,

What a shame you had to go through this. I just came from the Little Knits webpage and their yarns are beautiful and well priced. If you ever decide to give them another chance, I would call in the order and insist on better packaging and an estimated delivery date.

Lilyan


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Well said, I couldn't agree with you more. I'll say it again, the MOB mentality is sickening. And so undeserved. I will also forever be a loyal Little Knits customer.


Agreed. The mean spirited mob mentality is just horrible and sad to see.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


You won't get any angry and insulting replies from me! Everything you said was sensible. You are right about people being quick to assume the worse and then complaining angrily.
Some people have a short fuse and quickly respond with guns blazing! 
Let's hope your post will cool off some of the heated responses.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Paet said:


> I sent them a post a few seconds ago stating that I will never by fro their company since they refuse to answer inquiries. I also mentioned that I belong to KP.


Yeah!! That'll show 'em!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Well said, I couldn't agree with you more. I'll say it again, the MOB mentality is sickening. And so undeserved. I will also forever be a loyal Little Knits customer.


I haven't ordered from them before, but I will now!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Paet said:


> Sorry, I have had some horrid dealings with single owner stores. I have dealt with them by phone and e-mail. Things finally were worked out but it was a very frustrating time. If you want to sell to the public you should be able to communicate with them.
> 
> I have dealt with other sellers of looms, spinning supplies and books. Quick and wonderful experiences. I will buy for eachbagain!
> 
> Sometimes the only thing we know about a seller is word of mouth. Maybe I should not have written on FB, but 8f someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that.


Try to remember that there are two sides to every story!


----------



## Suzipaint (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't copy the note but this is in reply to contacting Little Knits via Facebook.
You know, not everyone participates in Facebook. I don't, and I dislike the fact that the only way to contact a company is via that social media. Every company seems to push social media down your throat, making people use it in order to participate in their recipes, special deals, etc. I refuse on the grounds that I don't have to; I value my personal information, and so that is my choice. I might miss out on lots of things, but that's okay. Sorry, I just hate it when that's the only option in contacting a company.
Suzipaint


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

If I were judging Little Knits by the responses on this forum, I would certainly order from them. The good experiences vastly outweigh the bad. Very few places get 100% on their customer service because there are always inadvertent errors, and customers who are cranky. 

In this case, there was not a problem with the yarn, or the delivery, just a failure to quickly acknowledge an email. No reason for a group to threaten a business. By the way, Nordic Yarns send me some sock yarn which took me 30-45 minutes to unpack because it was so tightly packed. Knowing it was yarn, I did NOT use scissors!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I just placed an order with them. First time. It was Saturday. I will see what happens. Candace


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I just received a very nice email from Little Knits in response to mine. I did apologize if I sounded harsh (a little, I admit) but not threatening. I purchased yarn a few years ago from another company that was also wrapped in plastic, and I too cut some strands trying to open the bag, so I know it's a common mistake. Thank you MrsBee03 for your comments, letting us know that the owner was a person running a small company being both cook and bottle washer.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yeah!! That'll show 'em!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Suzipaint said:


> I didn't copy the note but this is in reply to contacting Little Knits via Facebook.
> You know, not everyone participates in Facebook. I don't, and I dislike the fact that the only way to contact a company is via that social media. Every company seems to push social media down your throat, making people use it in order to participate in their recipes, special deals, etc. I refuse on the grounds that I don't have to; I value my personal information, and so that is my choice. I might miss out on lots of things, but that's okay. Sorry, I just hate it when that's the only option in contacting a company.
> Suzipaint


It's not the only option. They have a fully functional website, a street address and a phone number.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> Well, I just received a very nice email from Little Knits in response to mine. I did apologize if I sounded harsh (a little, I admit) but not threatening. I purchased yarn a few years ago from another company that was also wrapped in plastic, and I too cut some strands trying to open the bag, so I know it's a common mistake. Thank you MrsBee03 for your comments, letting us know that the owner was a person running a small company being both cook and bottle washer.


You are so welcome! I couldn't help but speak up on this one since I know of the business personally, and know that it is operated by such a nice woman.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Suzipaint said:


> I didn't copy the note but this is in reply to contacting Little Knits via Facebook.
> You know, not everyone participates in Facebook. I don't, and I dislike the fact that the only way to contact a company is via that social media. Every company seems to push social media down your throat, making people use it in order to participate in their recipes, special deals, etc. I refuse on the grounds that I don't have to; I value my personal information, and so that is my choice. I might miss out on lots of things, but that's okay. Sorry, I just hate it when that's the only option in contacting a company.
> Suzipaint


The few times I've needed to speak to Little Knits, I've simply picked up the phone and called them (what a concept, huh?). I've never had a problem reaching them.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yeah!! That'll show 'em!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm still not sure I'll order from LK again. It shouldn't take as long as it does to get a response. When the order arrives and everything is as expected then it's great and I think that's probably the norm. I did run into a problem and felt that no response until I contacted them via FB wasn't good. I told her that I didn't think the customer is always right and would have been satisfied with an explanation. It was a confusing situation. I still think that as I'd mentioned when I first combined two orders according to their instructions that I believed that I qualified for free shipping should have let them know that I expected free shipping. Since it came by the faster of the options available (express? I always get these confused and for 60 cents more I had chosen it for the original order) I even said I expected to pay the difference between that and standard, el cheapo shipping. The shipping cost was refunded. Part of me says it was their mistake and they should pay but part of me says it's not fair since I was part of the confusion in the first place. My hope is that somehow they'll be able to improve response to customers who have questions or issues or just want to say something. In the past I've had quick responses on various emails and that was what I expected this time. Anyhow, I'll probably cave and order next time they have something I really, really want.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

calmeroth said:


> On June 28, I placed an order of $142 with Little Knits utilizing the free shipping option. It was seven skeins of sock yarn. The order arrived in a timely fashion. But it was crammed very, very tightly into a plastic envelope. When I carefully tried to open the package, I inadvertently cut seven strands of one the the skeins. Ugh!!! Now what! I know it was my fault, so I decided to just suck it up & not to worry about it. After fuming over it for a few days, I thought I should write to the company & let them know what happened. So on July 6th, I sent an email to customer service letting them know that I destroyed one of the skeins in trying to open the plastic envelope & suggested they might package their shipments with more protection & cushioning. I heard nothing. So on July 12th, I wrote again, asking for acknowledgement of my first email. Nothing. Is this customer service? Needless to say, I will not do business with Little Knits again.


I think you did the right thing I wouldn't be too happy myself it that had happened I purchase from love knitting in the UK and there package you can't fault so there is no excuse for packaging to be done like that and I personally feel that they should replace the skein that was accidentally cut while trying to open their so call packaging. I hope others read this and stop dealing with them also.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Paet said:


> Sorry, I have had some horrid dealings with single owner stores. I have dealt with them by phone and e-mail. Things finally were worked out but it was a very frustrating time. If you want to sell to the public you should be able to communicate with them.
> 
> I have dealt with other sellers of looms, spinning supplies and books. Quick and wonderful experiences. I will buy for eachbagain!
> 
> Sometimes the only thing we know about a seller is word of mouth. Maybe I should not have written on FB, but 8f someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that.


I do my own research and act according to my own experiences. I'm really surprised that so many others base their decisions on the bad PR given by strangers. I can't help but wonder if those who do public complaints hold themselves to the same level of perfection as they do others. I received my most recent order from Little Knits a few hours ago. It was, as always, packed in a plastic bag, which I carefully cut open at the flap with no problems and in far less time that it would take me to get out the box cutter, cut all the taped edges, then break the box down as required by our city's rules for recycling. I consider the box cutter more risky since it could be cutting through my yarn more easily than cutting the plastic bag flap carefully. I suspect some just don't like change. I receive yarn from other companies packaged the same way with no problems. It really bothers me when you say that "if someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that." Why did you totally disregard those of us who did not give the seller bad PR?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

calmeroth said:


> I did post my complaint on their FB page. We'll get them from all sides! (I think I've been watching too many pirate movies!)


I sympathize with you on your lose and the company's lack of response to your email. In their defense, a multitude of issues could have happened that they perhaps could not respond to your email or perhaps they never received it. A phone call from you could have answered your ?'s and needs and solved the problem. You have said that you were somewhat at fault because of how you opened the package. Yarn companies and sellers on eBay and Amazon are able to cut their and our shipping costs by using the bags instead of boxes. You are being vindictive and setting yarn lovers against a company when you admit some responsibility for the damage yet did not call to speak with customer service or management.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just FYI, Little Knits is not some big company. It is mostly a one-woman business, run with a couple of helpers. I have done business with her for years, and she is unfailingly kind and eager to please customers. If you did not receive quick replies, perhaps she is away for a few days, sick, family issues, etc. That is not an excuse, but may be an explanation. Knowing the owner and business personally as they are local, the hard-a$$ tactics to try to get her to respond mentioned here seem a bit much and ridiculous. It is a bit laughable, too, as I don't think anyone posting snarky threats about never doing business with her again, threats of spreading the word to the entire world, etc., is going to affect her business one iota. She runs a business that deals with large lots of close-outs at rock-bottom prices, with very little help. She recently closed her open retail days (as it used to be several years ago) to run solely the on-line business again. The packaging suggestions to her are probably a good idea, but anyone who takes a pair or scissors to a package stuffed with yarn has only themselves to blame if it gets cut! I've cut those same stuffed packages myself and with much care, have never snipped the yarn. I do think it's unusual that there was no plastic bag inside though, so perhaps a good point to bring up. She was also probably trying to save on shipping costs, because once you move to a box, the price is much higher.
> 
> All I'm saying is, public bullying doesn't work with every business, and I know Fulay would never intentionally ignore any customer service issues. Some people on here like to immediately go for the throat---"off with her head!" When you know a person and business personally, and know how wonderful they have been for so many years, as I do with Fulay and Little Knits, it's ridiculous and laughable to see people who immediately assume the worst, and resort to ugliness to get their point across to the owner. Just mho, of course, but none of the nattering whining on this website will ever affect a business, or make them cower in fear, as so many on this thread seem to think. It's pretty laughable.
> 
> ...


I am with you in full support of Little Knits......they have unconditional patience with me when I am having an "off" day and she never looses her patience with me.
Bullying shop owners into doing what you want......that seems to be the way now. I want it my way or I'll get even.......even if it is my fault. Knit picks is now sending yarn in plastic packages.......with postal increases can the businesses be blamed? I tear open my packages on a corner and the CAREFULLY open the rest as I appreciate my yarn. I cannot buy yarn very often; only if a family member gives me money for yarn.......

I have noticed here on KP everybody is snarrly; like a pack of wolves.......can't we be kind ???? Personally I would have called and explained the situation and asked for maybe one half off a skein......


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Yeah!! That'll show 'em!


For Pates response...not you beach girl......

Do you really think they care????? They have plenty of others that will buy from them....


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> For Pates response...not you beach girl......
> 
> Do you really think they care????? They have plenty of others that will buy from them....


I do think they care. I have ordered from them for years.

I hate the vengeful attitude on this form.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone thought the slow time in the mail might just be the post office's fault? I have had problems with my post office mis delivering things from KPers here and if the other person keeps it ......it is gone. Also someone sent me a skein of yarn and the post office mis delivered it and put it on a shelf......waiting for me to ask about it.....our good old post office!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Has anyone thought the slow time in the mail might just be the post office's fault? I have had problems with my post office mis delivering things from KPers here and if the other person keeps it ......it is gone. Also someone sent me a skein of yarn and the post office mis delivered it and put it on a shelf......waiting for me to ask about it.....our good old post office!


I had an experience recently where I ordered a pattern that could not be downloaded so was sent via US mail. It didn't arrive and I sort of forgot about it--until I found it out in the yard. Fortunately the company had put it in a plastic cover on the inside since it had sat out in the rain and would have been ruined otherwise. The mail lady had accidentally dropped it. Since she is our regular post person and has been doing a great job for years, I didn't complain..... Stuff is always and forever happening, so I try to roll with the punches for the most part. I was going to throw it away but opened it out of curiosity--good thing, huh?


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

BC said:


> I sympathize with you on your lose and the company's lack of response to your email. In their defense, a multitude of issues could have happened that they perhaps could not respond to your email or perhaps they never received it. A phone call from you could have answered your ?'s and needs and solved the problem. You have said that you were somewhat at fault because of how you opened the package. Yarn companies and sellers on eBay and Amazon are able to cut their and our shipping costs by using the bags instead of boxes. You are being vindictive and setting yarn lovers against a company when you admit some responsibility for the damage yet did not call to speak with customer service or management.


Absolutely! 
:sm24:


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> I am with you in full support of Little Knits......they have unconditional patience with me when I am having an "off" day and she never looses her patience with me.
> Bullying shop owners into doing what you want......that seems to be the way now. I want it my way or I'll get even.......even if it is my fault. Knit picks is now sending yarn in plastic packages.......with postal increases can the businesses be blamed? I tear open my packages on a corner and the CAREFULLY open the rest as I appreciate my yarn. I cannot buy yarn very often; only if a family member gives me money for yarn.......
> 
> I have noticed here on KP everybody is snarrly; like a pack of wolves.......can't we be kind ???? Personally I would have called and explained the situation and asked for maybe one half off a skein......


I completely agree! It's interesting that someone can complain about a lack of response from a business when they haven't even tried to call them on the phone!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Irish knitter said:


> I am with you in full support of Little Knits......they have unconditional patience with me when I am having an "off" day and she never looses her patience with me.
> Bullying shop owners into doing what you want......that seems to be the way now. I want it my way or I'll get even.......even if it is my fault. Knit picks is now sending yarn in plastic packages.......with postal increases can the businesses be blamed? I tear open my packages on a corner and the CAREFULLY open the rest as I appreciate my yarn. I cannot buy yarn very often; only if a family member gives me money for yarn.......
> 
> I have noticed here on KP everybody is snarrly; like a pack of wolves.......can't we be kind ???? Personally I would have called and explained the situation and asked for maybe one half off a skein......


I have seen some of your posts in the attic. Did you forget about those?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Irish knitter said:


> For Pates response...not you beach girl......
> 
> Do you really think they care????? They have plenty of others that will buy from them....


That was sarcasm. And I imagine any decent business would care about its customers.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I can address the issue of crammed parcels. Parcels are weighed by postal services but measured by other delivery services. For instance a parcel that weighs 1 pound sent through a postal service goes through at the 1 pound rate for the zip code it is being sent to. A parcel that travels via FedEx or UPS is not just weighed but measured and the difference is price can be considerable. Companies know this so they develop the practice of using the smallest possible packaging even when not using services that measure. Some companies have tape that they use on shipments that state "use no knife or scissors". It's best to gently tear those shipping envelopes and plastic bags or drag the notched side of a key along them to weaken them enough so that pulling them apart is easier.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have ordered from little knits and have had no problem with yarn or packaging. I always talk with a person when ordering or complaining. I don't care for e-mail complaints. I know it is a sign of the times, but it just seems a bit cowardly. Just me and my old fashioned ways.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have found Little Knits to be very slow in answering emails - up to almost 2 weeks one time. 

I have received yarn packaged as you describe from other companies and found it almost impossible to open the package without damaging the yarn inside. Very frustrating and completely unnecessary.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, wow! Good to know this. They were on my list for future purchases. Not anymore.
Marge


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I can address the issue of crammed parcels. Parcels are weighed by postal services but measured by other delivery services. For instance a parcel that weighs 1 pound sent through a postal service goes through at the 1 pound rate for the zip code it is being sent to. A parcel that travels via FedEx or UPS is not just weighed but measured and the difference is price can be considerable. Companies know this so they develop the practice of using the smallest possible packaging even when not using services that measure. Some companies have tape that they use on shipments that state "use no knife or scissors". It's best to gently tear those shipping envelopes and plastic bags or drag the notched side of a key along them to weaken them enough so that pulling them apart is easier.


I guess I am just like the company that chooses the lightest packaging material. I sent my daughter a quilt and her son in his eagerness to open it slit it with a knife and cut the quilt backing. A lesson to be learned is be careful opening packages no matter who sent it or how it was packaged.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I occasionally sell surplus yarn on eBay. I always pack it in a box, so accidental destruction is minimized.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

calmeroth said:


> On June 28, I placed an order of $142 with Little Knits utilizing the free shipping option. It was seven skeins of sock yarn. The order arrived in a timely fashion. But it was crammed very, very tightly into a plastic envelope. When I carefully tried to open the package, I inadvertently cut seven strands of one the the skeins. Ugh!!! Now what! I know it was my fault, so I decided to just suck it up & not to worry about it. After fuming over it for a few days, I thought I should write to the company & let them know what happened. So on July 6th, I sent an email to customer service letting them know that I destroyed one of the skeins in trying to open the plastic envelope & suggested they might package their shipments with more protection & cushioning. I heard nothing. So on July 12th, I wrote again, asking for acknowledgement of my first email. Nothing. Is this customer service? Needless to say, I will not do business with Little Knits again.


Calmeroth,

I have never spent $142.000 on sock yarn in a single order. It must have been fabulous. So you cut 7 strands on 1 skein opening the tightly wrapped plastic mailer with scissors. That is too bad. Next time you will be more careful. I have never experienced this unfortunate situation in the several years I have ordered yarn online and would be upset if this happened to me.

Free shipping means someone pays for it, not you. In this case, the yarn shop paid for the all of the shipping supplies and the postage. I sell online, and have sent sewing patterns, books, handmade items to customers, packages of food, crayons, and children's toys to my son when he was in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Djibouti... through the mail. Sometimes I used packing materials from items we have purchased through the mail.

Packing materials are expensive. I am an Amazon FBA seller, I could eat the expense or pass it on to the customer. Those boxes also have to be hauled to the private mail center ( another fee, paid monthly), since I do not use UPS, Fed Ex, or USPS. Amazon handles all of my returns ( zero so far) and I don't have to deal with people who don't know how to open packages over the phone or by email.

Last week a member of KP had an outrageous situation with a company that has been in business a number of years. It was hideous and unbelievably funny to read, however, I believe it was resolved. If you haven't read it yet, the company was Herrshner's, and it is probably on "Main". It runs for more than 20 pages, and I could not read all of it.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I would think twice before ordering from them since there are so many other companies that respond and when they do in a positive manner.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I do my own research and act according to my own experiences. I'm really surprised that so many others base their decisions on the bad PR given by strangers. I can't help but wonder if those who do public complaints hold themselves to the same level of perfection as they do others. I received my most recent order from Little Knits a few hours ago. It was, as always, packed in a plastic bag, which I carefully cut open at the flap with no problems and in far less time that it would take me to get out the box cutter, cut all the taped edges, then break the box down as required by our city's rules for recycling. I consider the box cutter more risky since it could be cutting through my yarn more easily than cutting the plastic bag flap carefully. I suspect some just don't like change. I receive yarn from other companies packaged the same way with no problems. It really bothers me when you say that "if someone gives a seller bad PR I can only go by that." Why did you totally disregard those of us who did not give the seller bad PR?


Very well said!!!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

LynneA said:


> I do think they care. I have ordered from them for years.
> 
> I hate the vengeful attitude on this form.


It is sad. As Sam pointed out, why didn't the "mob" look at all of the positive reviews. It's getting to be a real problem on the board.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

MKDesigner said:


> Oh, wow! Good to know this. They were on my list for future purchases. Not anymore.
> Marge


Really??? Based on one persons review and a problem they caused themselves. Have you read all of the positive reviews? You'll be missing out on a great company with superior customer service and fabulous yarn.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope that not only little knits but other yarn suppliers will take note.
DO NOT P.. O.. KNITTERS/CROCHETERS.
After all the adverse/negative reviews from knitters/crocheters that Fiesta yarns has gotten you would think that would be a lesson. Now Little Knits. If I owned a yarn store I would bend over backwards. This KP is a big powerful weapon we have here. We need to use this weapon with care and only after doing everything we can think of to rectify the prob. These are people who need this business to support their families and the families of their workers. But, if they have not responded to reasonable emails/phone calls then come here. I believe our op had a good reason to write about her displeasure here. Most of the people I have dealt with for yarns - and there have been many, I've been happy with.


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I am new to knitting and like to buy online. I will keep them off my "buy" list.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Aaaannnnnnddddd.......the mob dumbness continues.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> If I were judging Little Knits by the responses on this forum, I would certainly order from them. The good experiences vastly outweigh the bad. Very few places get 100% on their customer service because there are always inadvertent errors, and customers who are cranky.
> 
> In this case, there was not a problem with the yarn, or the delivery, just a failure to quickly acknowledge an email. No reason for a group to threaten a business. By the way, Nordic Yarns send me some sock yarn which took me 30-45 minutes to unpack because it was so tightly packed. Knowing it was yarn, I did NOT use scissors!


Thank you for showing some good old fashioned common sense and not jumping on the "mob" band wagon!! You're going to love Little Knits.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Aaaannnnnnddddd.......the mob dumbness continues.


Sad, huh?


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Sad, huh?


Very. And laughable. If I had to keep track of all of the places I will not buy things after seeing a post of one TINY complaint someone had (mixed with their own mistake), I'd have to keep a written list the size of an encyclopedia! The best part is, the company is being accused of bad communication when not one phone call was made to a readily-available number---and people will STILL decide to never buy from them based on this, without one negative experience of their own! It boggles the mind.

My favorite today is how KP is a big, bad weapon full of p'd-off knitters, so yarn sellers should quake in fear of THE POWER! Almost lost my tea laughing. Closer to the truth is that 99.9% of them have no idea what KP is, nor could they give a rat's a$$.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> Very. And laughable. If I had to keep track of all of the places I will not buy things after seeing a post of one TINY complaint someone had (mixed with their own mistake), I'd have to keep a written list the size of an encyclopedia! The best part is, the company is being accused of bad communication when not one phone call was made to a readily-available number---and people will STILL decide to never buy from them based on this, without one negative experience of their own! It boggles the mind.
> 
> My favorite today is how KP is a big, bad weapon full of p'd-off knitters, so yarn sellers should quake in fear of THE POWER! Almost lost my tea laughing. Closer to the truth is that 99.9% of them have no idea what KP is, nor could they give a rat's a$$.
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


I agree. Lemmings to the precipice affect? Jump on-board frenzy? An excuse to spew hate? Or, maybe the level of looney? What an amazing amount of mileage out of this post - makes me wonder.....where is the handbasket??


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you are correct in what you posted but what if you are that one customer and how often does this happen and is not posted?


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

[
My favorite today is how KP is a big, bad weapon full of p'd-off knitters, so yarn sellers should quake in fear of THE POWER! Almost lost my tea laughing. Closer to the truth is that 99.9% of them have no idea what KP is, nor could they give a rat's a$$.

Do not under estimate KP power. I have never ordered from a company, recommended by KP, that the company did not know of Kp. So, hold on to your tea. 99.9% - there are too many yarn buyers on here for that # to be true. Exactly why Angies List was formed and now some spin offs. Recommendations matter and so do complaints.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

meems said:


> [
> My favorite today is how KP is a big, bad weapon full of p'd-off knitters, so yarn sellers should quake in fear of THE POWER! Almost lost my tea laughing. Closer to the truth is that 99.9% of them have no idea what KP is, nor could they give a rat's a$$.
> 
> Do not under estimate KP power. I have never ordered from a company, recommended by KP, that the company did not know of Kp. So, hold on to your tea. 99.9% - there are too many yarn buyers on here for that # to be true. Exactly why Angies List was formed and now some spin offs. Recommendations matter and so do complaints.


...and even more laughable! You might be OVERestimating the "power" of KP just a tad. Heck, even most knitters I've asked have absolutely no idea what KP is! Thinking of it as some big, bad-ass consumer review site that will swing a giant club and influence and drive the masses is SO completely ridiculous! Even mentioning it in the same sentence as something like Angie's List is pretty comical, at best. I will continue to dribble my tea as I giggle at the level of delusion displayed by a few on this thread....Next time I order yarn, I will be sure to give the vendor fair warning that they'd better play right, or I'll be forced to sic the unchecked power of The KP-ers on them!! Then we can both laugh and laugh...

Honestly, get a grip on the real world out there.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

You better believe yarn companies know of KP. They have PR, marketing, and advertising departments whose jobs it is to know of us. Way back when, if we mentioned we belonged to KP to certain suppliers, we got a discount. Now we are too big. But companies care very much how they are represented on forums. But sometimes we have to remind customer service representatives of that!! Little Knits may be a small company, but I am still sure the owner cares very much whether good things or bad things are being said about her company. And even small companies can forget that a little extra compassion for a customer goes a loong way. If people are snipping yarn when opening packages, I would say that the packaging needs to be improved!!!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

ellisretired said:


> I think you are correct in what you posted but what if you are that one customer and how often does this happen and is not posted?


I agree, that one poster should complain if there's something to complain about. What is unbelievable is several posters jumping on the bandwagon and trashing a company they never did business with. I find that pretty incredible and quite frankly, pretty ignorant.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> You better believe yarn companies know of KP. They have PR, marketing, and advertising departments whose jobs it is to know of us. Way back when, if we mentioned we belonged to KP to certain suppliers, we got a discount. Now we are too big. But companies care very much how they are represented on forums. But sometimes we have to remind customer service representatives of that!! Little Knits may be a small company, but I am still sure the owner cares very much whether good things or bad things are being said about her company.  And even small companies can forget that a little extra compassion for a customer goes a loong way. If people are snipping yarn when opening packages, I would say that the packaging needs to be improved!!!!


More to the point, if you receive a package with yarn in it and it's in a soft envelope, doesn't common sense tell you to open carefully? Or maybe common sense has become a thing of the past and it's easier to blame someone else rather than accept the fact that you used poor judgement. As for companies knowing who KP is, it may be true, however, threatening a company is totally uncalled for and assumes that every member of KP is gonig to jump on the mob band wagon, which is patently untrue............OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> ...and even more laughable! You might be OVERestimating the "power" of KP just a tad. Heck, even most knitters I've asked have absolutely no idea what KP is! Thinking of it as some big, bad-ass consumer review site that will swing a giant club and influence and drive the masses is SO completely ridiculous! Even mentioning it in the same sentence as something like Angie's List is pretty comical, at best. I will continue to dribble my tea as I giggle at the level of delusion displayed by a few on this thread....Next time I order yarn, I will be sure to give the vendor fair warning that they'd better play right, or I'll be forced to sic the unchecked power of The KP-ers on them!! Then we can both laugh and laugh...
> 
> Honestly, get a grip on the real world out there.


Amen sista!!! AND it's the threatening aspect I find the most disturbing.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I have seen some of your posts in the attic. Did you forget about those?


possibly you read them or took them the wrong way???? Or if someone tries to get the best of me I will DEFEND myself....or possiblely a heated discussion......there is not much "nice" about the attic and I do believe it may have been a political/current events discussion.......


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Little Knits is well aware of KP and I have spoken with them about KP on several occasions (years ago when I had money). 
They seem to respect us but they are not going to be intimated by us.....I remember posting a long time ago that when we make things with their yarn they like to have pictures to see what we have done.
Also I got some yarn with "specks" in it and e mailed them. They took the time out of their day to call Asland Trends to investigate it. Turns out that is is normal,however; they offered me 50% off which I declined because it was the natural design.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

meems said:


> [
> My favorite today is how KP is a big, bad weapon full of p'd-off knitters, so yarn sellers should quake in fear of THE POWER! Almost lost my tea laughing. Closer to the truth is that 99.9% of them have no idea what KP is, nor could they give a rat's a$$.
> 
> Do not under estimate KP power. I have never ordered from a company, recommended by KP, that the company did not know of Kp. So, hold on to your tea. 99.9% - there are too many yarn buyers on here for that # to be true. Exactly why Angies List was formed and now some spin offs. Recommendations matter and so do complaints.


Angie's List went through considerably more bad PR for quite some time than any yarn store I've ever heard of has, so perhaps that wasn't a good choice..... What I'm wondering is how Admin feels about KP members using his business to threaten yarn store owners. Isn't that a bit inappropriate?


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Just came across the reply on Facebook by Fulay (owner of Little Knits) to the posts made by the lemming KP'ers who posted lame, fake, bad reviews about supposed bad customer service they never experienced. Fulay is a woman of integrity and I fully believe her account of the story, in which the OP pretty much acted like an a$$ over HER OWN mistakes! Unbelievable. Always good to hear the OTHER side of the story, isn't it?

So for all of you who believe everything you hear on here and base your decisions on one person's version of their experience with a business, read this and learn: Don't believe everything you hear from someone on an Internet forum!!

Fulay's response was as follows:

"Margaret, you should only review us based on a personal experience. We responded to your friend two emails in a timely manner. Your friend initially told us she didn't get our emails but then admitted that she found one of them in her spam folder (I can send you a copy of her note). In addition, her yarn was packed in two separate bags, both of which were sealed. She simply had an accident while opening her package and was not happy about it, not our fault. Despite these facts, I offered your friend a gift that would have been worth more than the skein she cut because she came across as so very upset and I wanted to her to be happy, to which she responded with a no, "too little to late." I am not sure what else we could have done. She admits her yarn was beautiful and was sent quickly. She had accident it was not our fault and we still offered her a gift, which was rejected. You have never worked with us or shopped from us and I do believe you may not know all the facts. Here is hoping that this helps bring some light of truth and facts to the situation."

Boom. How funny that the OP never posted to admit on here that she had, in fact, received timely replies from Little Knits, and about the offer of a gift and everything Fulay did to try to make her happy, which she rejected, OVER HER OWN MISTAKES! Yeah. Nice. Just proves that people love to leave out small details to create a sympathetic story for themselves, which is then compounded by those willing to jump on the pile and crucify a business over a LIE!

How do all the haters feel now about jumping in to defend their "friend" who posted a basically bullsh*t story about her poor customer service experience, by posting fake bad reviews on a business they never personally patronized, and totally did not deserve?! Hope you all are feeling really proud of all of your rallying behind a liar to denigrate an honest and kind businesswoman. Disgusting. The OP who didn't fess up to her own mistakes and continued to mislead people, shame on you. You have no integrity. For those who posted lame cr*p on a business' public FB page to defend a story you had no idea whether it was completely true or not? Just wow. You have no integrity either and I pity you for being so gullible. Be careful if someone says you should jump off a cliff with them, because sadly you will probably do it. Get a clue.

So much for the "power" of KP. Um, yeah. What a sad joke. I take absolutely every whining complaint I see on this site with a humongous grain of salt. I'd advise others to do the same. Use your OWN critical thinking skills to assess a situation, and make your OWN buying decisions based on facts, and not skewed stories of woe that didn't even happen the way they were portrayed. And for God's sake, don't post poor customer service reviews to a business based on someone else's fairy tale!

Here's a link to the page if you'd like to read for yourself, for doubters who probably will say I misquoted something or made it up:

http://www.facebook.com/margaretellen.alexander/activity/1231835666861004?comment_id=1233027653408472&ref=notif&notif_t=open_graph_action_comment_reply&notif_id=1468690694265708


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I should have known better that you can not believe everything you read.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just came across the reply on Facebook by Fulay (owner of Little Knits) to the posts made by the lemming KP'ers who posted lame, fake, bad reviews about supposed bad customer service they never experienced. Fulay is a woman of integrity and I fully believe her account of the story, in which the OP pretty much acted like an a$$ over HER OWN mistakes! Unbelievable. Always good to hear the OTHER side of the story, isn't it?
> 
> So for all of you who believe everything you hear on here and base your decisions on one person's version of their experience with a business, read this and learn: Don't believe everything you hear from someone on an Internet forum!!
> 
> ...


Sad that the truth comes out after all of the negative posts by KP members who obviously don't know better than to behave like a bunch of brainless sheep (no offense to sheep!)
Thanks for posting this. I did see it on facebook this morning. It's great to know there are still those willing to stick up for what they believe is right...............AND I repeat, SHAME on the members who contributed to this farce. You may have had a negative impact on someone's business. It's tragic to see supposed grown women acting like fools.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Angie's List went through considerably more bad PR for quite some time than any yarn store I've ever heard of has, so perhaps that wasn't a good choice..... What I'm wondering is how Admin feels about KP members using his business to threaten yarn store owners. Isn't that a bit inappropriate?


It's absolutely inappropriate. The threats are very disturbing.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Sad that the truth comes out after all of the negative posts by KP members who obviously don't know better than to behave like a bunch of brainless sheep (no offense to sheep!).


:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :

Sheep would never behave in such a manner!

Funny, where are all of those now who insisted the OP MUST be right? Hiding.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

calmeroth said:


> On June 28, I placed an order of $142 with Little Knits utilizing the free shipping option. It was seven skeins of sock yarn. The order arrived in a timely fashion. But it was crammed very, very tightly into a plastic envelope. When I carefully tried to open the package, I inadvertently cut seven strands of one the the skeins. Ugh!!! Now what! I know it was my fault, so I decided to just suck it up & not to worry about it. After fuming over it for a few days, I thought I should write to the company & let them know what happened. So on July 6th, I sent an email to customer service letting them know that I destroyed one of the skeins in trying to open the plastic envelope & suggested they might package their shipments with more protection & cushioning. I heard nothing. So on July 12th, I wrote again, asking for acknowledgement of my first email. Nothing. Is this customer service? Needless to say, I will not do business with Little Knits again.


Anything to say now? Where's the part of the story that you really did receive replies, and that the owner offered you a gift, and you acted completely ungracious despite the fact that she was willing to send you something even though ALL OF THE MISTAKES WERE YOURS, not hers! I'm sure we'll never hear that version.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrsbee03 said:


> Just came across the reply on Facebook by Fulay (owner of Little Knits) to the posts made by the lemming KP'ers who posted lame, fake, bad reviews about supposed bad customer service they never experienced. Fulay is a woman of integrity and I fully believe her account of the story, in which the OP pretty much acted like an a$$ over HER OWN mistakes! Unbelievable. Always good to hear the OTHER side of the story, isn't it?
> 
> So for all of you who believe everything you hear on here and base your decisions on one person's version of their experience with a business, read this and learn: Don't believe everything you hear from someone on an Internet forum!!
> 
> ...


Wowee! Great post! 
Please visualize a football stadium full of people standing up, screaming and shouting, stomping their feet and waving banners because they read your terrific post!! Because you certainly deserve that kind of reaction! 
????????????????????


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Wowee! Great post!
> Please visualize a football stadium full of people standing up, screaming and shouting, stomping their feet and waving banners because they read your terrific post!! Because you certainly deserve that kind of reaction!
> ????????????????????


Aw, thanks. You are too kind. I don't usually get involved in such discussions, but this time I had to jump in to defend someone I knew did not deserve what was being dished out here. The outcome was exactly what I would have expected from the lovely person I was defending. I just knew there were holes in the OP's story, and as it turns out, ALL of the bad behavior was on her part, her mistakes, and her ungraciousness. And where is she now to apologize for publicly shaming a business due to her own mistakes? Nowhere to be found, of course.

Thanks for being supportive!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I find this post is disturbing, but seems to be the tone of the times. How easy it is to crucify, malign, spew hateful and misleading words, and jump on the bandwagon frenzy. I'm troubled by the notion that one person can have so much influence over those who can't think for themselves, too intimidated to make a stand, use their common sense, or have a need to belong to a group that enjoys and perpetuates hateful negativity. What is it about our society that would rather destroy you than lift you up, or get the facts before they form opinions based on one person's lack of responsibility? Is there so much bad in the world that we have to resort to this type of reputation destroying, and negative press? What does it say for us as a community? Is it that we want to belong to a community, but do nothing to insure that it is a healthy one. It doesn't mean that you can't have a different opinion, just that you need to weigh your words before you speak, and make sure that your words and opinions are constructive - not destructive. Or, saying nothing is an acceptable option too. Having to state a disclaimer to an opinion you have, to cover yourself from the hateful spewing that is sure to come, is shameful.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> I find this post is disturbing, but seems to be the tone of the times. How easy it is to crucify, malign, spew hateful and misleading words, and jump on the bandwagon frenzy. I'm troubled by the notion that one person can have so much influence over those who can't think for themselves, too intimidated to make a stand, use their common sense, or have a need to belong to a group that enjoys and perpetuates hateful negativity. What is it about our society that would rather destroy you than lift you up, or get the facts before they form opinions based on one person's lack of responsibility? Is there so much bad in the world that we have to resort to this type of reputation destroying, and negative press? What does it say for us as a community? Is it that we want to belong to a community, but do nothing to insure that it is a healthy one. It doesn't mean that you can't have a different opinion, just that you need to weigh your words before you speak, and make sure that your words and opinions are constructive - not destructive. Or, saying nothing is an acceptable option too. Having to state a disclaimer to an opinion you have, to cover yourself from the hateful spewing that is sure to come, is shameful.


Well-stated!

:sm24:


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow ... what a discussion! I have purchased from Little Knits for years and I find them absolutely wonderful. The prices are great, I'm on the other side of the country so if it takes a week to get my yarn, I think that's excellent. They always have a little hand written thank you to me on my order slip, which I find wonderfully charming and it makes me smile every time. Any time there has been an issue with an order of mine (i.e., low stock, etc) they contact me right away by email offering several options to resolve it. So I say to all you haters out there, go ahead & spend your money elsewhere --- that just leaves more yarn for me!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

KnittingNut said:


> I find this post is disturbing, but seems to be the tone of the times. How easy it is to crucify, malign, spew hateful and misleading words, and jump on the bandwagon frenzy. I'm troubled by the notion that one person can have so much influence over those who can't think for themselves, too intimidated to make a stand, use their common sense, or have a need to belong to a group that enjoys and perpetuates hateful negativity. What is it about our society that would rather destroy you than lift you up, or get the facts before they form opinions based on one person's lack of responsibility? Is there so much bad in the world that we have to resort to this type of reputation destroying, and negative press? What does it say for us as a community? Is it that we want to belong to a community, but do nothing to insure that it is a healthy one. It doesn't mean that you can't have a different opinion, just that you need to weigh your words before you speak, and make sure that your words and opinions are constructive - not destructive. Or, saying nothing is an acceptable option too. Having to state a disclaimer to an opinion you have, to cover yourself from the hateful spewing that is sure to come, is shameful.


Very well said. But sadly I don't think anything will change.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Krmn8r said:


> Wow ... what a discussion! I have purchased from Little Knits for years and I find them absolutely wonderful. The prices are great, I'm on the other side of the country so if it takes a week to get my yarn, I think that's excellent. They always have a little hand written thank you to me on my order slip, which I find wonderfully charming and it makes me smile every time. Any time there has been an issue with an order of mine (i.e., low stock, etc) they contact me right away by email offering several options to resolve it. So I say to all you haters out there, go ahead & spend your money elsewhere --- that just leaves more yarn for me!


Hey, leave some for the rest of us, OK? ????????????


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I have ordered from Little Knits and had great customer service. I was going to order something but the customer service person felt that another yarn I had ordered would be better. She called the warehouse to find out if there was additional skeins available of the yarn I had purchased in the same dye lot. She called me back to say it was available and shipping charges would be half.

Sorry for the duplicate


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I have ordered from Little Knits and had great customer service. I was going to order something but the customer service person felt that another yarn I had ordered would be better. She called the warehouse to find out if there was additional skeins available of the yarn I had purchased in the same dye lot. She called me back to say it was available and shipping charges would be half.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :
> 
> Sheep would never behave in such a manner!
> 
> Funny, where are all of those now who insisted the OP MUST be right? Hiding.


ROFL!!! You're so right about the sheep........I stand corrected. LOLOLOL
Methinks they are hiding because they're ashamed of what they did..............at least I hope they are!!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> I find this post is disturbing, but seems to be the tone of the times. How easy it is to crucify, malign, spew hateful and misleading words, and jump on the bandwagon frenzy. I'm troubled by the notion that one person can have so much influence over those who can't think for themselves, too intimidated to make a stand, use their common sense, or have a need to belong to a group that enjoys and perpetuates hateful negativity. What is it about our society that would rather destroy you than lift you up, or get the facts before they form opinions based on one person's lack of responsibility? Is there so much bad in the world that we have to resort to this type of reputation destroying, and negative press? What does it say for us as a community? Is it that web want to belong to a community, but do nothing to insure that it is a healthy one. It doesn't mean that you can't have a different opinion, just that you need to weigh your words before you speak, and make sure that your words and opinions are constructive - not destructive. Or, saying nothing is an acceptable option too. Having to state a disclaimer to an opinion you have, to cover yourself from the hateful spewing that is sure to come, is shameful.


You're SO right. It seems to be the way the board is going, attack first, ask questions later. Very sad. Lack of personal responsibility seems to be an issue in every segment of society.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Very well said. But sadly I don't think anything will change.


We can always hope! (can't we???)


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I have ordered from Little Knits and had great customer service. I was going to order something but the customer service person felt that another yarn I had ordered would be better. She called the warehouse to find out if there was additional skeins available of the yarn I had purchased in the same dye lot. She called me back to say it was available and shipping charges would be half.


Yep, that's the Little Knits that I know and love. They're top of my list for web ordering.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Hey, leave some for the rest of us, OK? ????????????


Alas, ... if I must! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

After reading this entire thread, I ordered from Little Knits yesterday. ( I ordered over $125.00 so got the free shipping) Today I received an email that the order was picked up at 1:09 this afternoon and was sent by Priority ONE day shipping ! I guess it will arrive tomorrow ! No complaints here ! ????
To the OP, I am sorry that you had a bad experience with your order, but happy that it was resolved and that it was a good outcome for you.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Ultimately it is my fault if I damage yarn when trying to cut the plastic. If the plastic was transparent, it would be easy to see if yarn strands were in the blades of the scissors before actually cutting.
> But it is so much easier to blame the packaging and say nasty things about the company than it is to say, "Oh, no! Look what I did!"


Maybe the package is at fault.....it should have a pull tab. Using your analogy we could blame the scissors. Let's be real you have to cut the plastic and you are doing it blind, mo idea wher the yarn strands are. Even cutting at the top or bottom crease of the packaging if the yarn is tightly packed you risk cutting it.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

JlsH said:


> Maybe the package is at fault.....it should have a pull tab. Using your analogy we could blame the scissors. Let's be real you have to cut the plastic and you are doing it blind, mo idea wher the yarn strands are. Even cutting at the top or bottom crease of the packaging if the yarn is tightly packed you risk cutting it.


You can't blame an inanimate object. If you cut your yarn, it's your fault, no matter how aggravating or frustrating that is. I've received packages packed in every possible configuration and luckily have never cut any yarn inside. But I am also very careful the tighter the packaging, knowing that yarn could be just below the surface.

Nonetheless, you certainly don't take out your anger on the company for your own mistake, send them emails that they answer, then post on a forum that they never answered and how bad their customer service is, when you were too dumb to look in your own spam folder. You just suck it up and try to be more careful next time. I hit a pole in a parking garage accidentally last week with my car, and the pole was in the middle of the aisle. Do I then blame the garage for the pole being there. Nope. My dumb mistake.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

people, people let this topic rest. I so totally agree with mrsbee03. When it is your fault just suck it up.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with how we feel but I don't like when it becomes out of control this isn't the place for this sort of behaviour from any one. I think we have taken one persons experience dealing with them and what happened, which is what I did and since seeing others response I understand. I personally have never dealt with them. They only thing that I will say is that packaging should always be done so that problems don't happen as such. Keep knitting and enjoy every thing you do


----------

